# This pill is NABUMETONE 750 MG is it something to get high off of



## Horsetheband14 (Jun 11, 2007)

i know i took some perkiset before, and now i found this This pill is NABUMETONE 750 MG from my friend. Sorry i cant type, but im axieous to try it. Is it anything to get my high. it says E146 on it.


----------



## gardenandcats (Jun 11, 2007)

Nabumetone is in a class of drugs called nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs). Nabumetone works by reducing hormones that cause inflammation and pain in the body.
Nabumetone is used to reduce the pain, inflammation, and stiffness caused by osteoarthritis and rheumatoid arthritis.


----------

